# St. Poodle used as a Therapy Dog for an child with autism



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My sister is a dog trainer. She works with your average dog owner with a new puppy , show dogs and therapy dogs. She was recently telling me about a Standard poodle she worked with to get it certified as a therapy dog. This dog had not had any training , the family was clueless to any type of dog training, they did have it potty trained , but that was about it.

However they noticed that it seem to know when their autism child was having a hard time and would come and lay it's head on his lap and this seem to really help him to calm down and get through stressful times. They came and talked to her about what would have to be done to get him certified as a therapy dog. She told them he would have to pass a test and he would have to be very well trained to pass it ect. They handed him over and she worked with him for 2 weeks ! He took the test, passed and now goes everywhere with their child and is really helping him to cope. 

I just thought some of you would find this interesting. I know I did. She also said she felt sure he could have passed the test in only 2 days of training , he was that smart. But just to make sure , she worked with him for 2 weeks.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

I am new to poodles but based on my limited experience I don't find this had to believe at all. My two spoos learn soooo fast it is almost scary sometimes. This is such a great story and a wonderful fit, an autistic child and a compassionate spoo! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

My brother has mild Aspergers Syndrome (a form of autism) and he is crazy about Harley .... they get on pretty well, even though Harley is really quite independent and one-person (that person being me!) but theyre still greate mates.
I think poodles (apart form mine xP) are sensitive, loyal and very intuitive


----------



## Courtney_20_00 (Sep 18, 2011)

Currently training Flo to be a therapy dog.....She is doing great with it.


----------

